# Hi, I'm Priscilla from Langley, BC.. and this is Taz :)



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Do you have any pics of Taz to share with us?


----------



## Prismis (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you!

They are under my "horses" tab.. I don't know how to add to a message...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome Prismis and Taz.


----------



## HippoLogic (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi, nice to 'meet' people nearby. I have my horse Kyra in Delta.  Fantastic that you finally have your dream come true.


----------

